# Progesterone after IVF was told to stop all meds at 11 weeks - unsure?



## jan2222

Hi, I am 11 weeks and 2 days pregnant with the help of IVF. I was taking cyclogest progesterone suppositories, Baby aspirin and Fragmin  after my treatment.My
IVF clinic told me to stop all medication at 11 weeks if is twins, or 10 weeks if its a singleton. I'm pregnant with twins so I stopped my Fragmin injections, however because I'm not at the 12 week mark yet I'm too scared to stop taking  progesterone as I know this helps support the pregnancy hormones until the placenta takes over at 12 weeks to 13 weeks?

Do u think I should just carry on with the progesterone till the 12 weeks...? If they had given me another blood test I would understand but just by telling me to stop at 11 weeks when all my IVF literature and leaflets had said 12 weeks makes me feel uncomfortable with the idea.

Please can u advise me im getting a bit stressed over it..? Thank you very much for your time .


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I would go with what they advise, but give th
A call for a chat tomorrow as they will be able to reassure you more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan2222

Okay thank you I will do. Ive been discharged from that clinic now, I will call up my midwife for some reasurrance tomorrow

Thanks Jan


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

She may not be able to help
You much more as it isn't something we deal with as midwives, but the clinic would still be able to advise you even though you've been discharged xx


----------

